# Well, what a night . . . .



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

Well what a night. Went down to london last night to go see my frav band 

*HIM*










got there and omg the que was unbelievable, we got there an hour early and the que was quite literally not far from half a mile long lol 

so we make it in, and omg get a prime spot, right near the stage! and plenty of room, so not squished in, . . .yet lol

the supporting band come on, a band called 

*Kill Hannah*










who where amazingly good, lol the had lasers on the end of their guitars ect and really put on a show for the audience, altho i did have to laugh as watching the security gurds come running from back stage whenever he stood n the fence to be in with the audience, i could imaging what was going through their minds lol 'OMG quick, health and safty! we aint insured for this!' pmsl

anhos they finished and we decided as still plenty o room we go to loos as was busting lol BUT grr get back and couldnt get anywhere near! HIM sounded amazing, but couldnt see them! we ended up behind this big pod thingy (must have the peep who control lights ect in) and we went the only ones. the astoria sold way more tickets than they should, there were so many peep who couldnt see.

so we got a strop on in the end and left early, after all we didnt travel all that way just to look at a fence! lol

ah well, i'm still pleased we got to hear them a bit, and i got some glimpses of the goorgous valo.

we didnt come back emptiy handed, me bro brought the kill hannah album and got the lead singer to sign it, n i got a kill hannah necklas (lol i'm such a girl) and a lovly HIM poster


Kill Hannah 10/10
HIM 10/10
London Astoria 1/10

:lol2:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

The London Astoria is a great venue once you actually get inside.. and if you want to just watch the band you can sit on the balcony bit..


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

no, we couldnt go on the balcony as we didnt have balcony tickets


----------

